# Anybody used Purity Source labs PSL?



## Bighulkbaby88

Purity Source Labs reviews?​



Was wondering if anybody has used puritysourcelabs at Euro pharmacies looking for reviews and feedback. I see a lot of positive and a lot of negative reviews on this source and I came here for an honest opinion as I know this board is good for it.


----------



## Metalhead1

I would stay away from them. There is an article on here about them that will tell you why


----------



## Viduus

This might be the post metalhead was referencing:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9836-Purity-Source-Labs-the-fancy-elixir-salesmen


----------



## Coldblooded

Johngrover said:


> Can you help me with my research?



PSL sells shit gear. I know someone who got an infection from their so called Test.  Keep your money.


----------



## Bizzybone

Coldblooded said:


> PSL sells shit gear. I know someone who got an infection from their so called Test.  Keep your money.


Selective Scammers they are, I ended up 2 bunk test e from them and have 1 unopened test e that might as well go in the trash.


----------



## Rafa1015

Yes. I would have been better off giving my money to a homeless man.  Total shit.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI

I've had nothing but great experience with them. And bloods confirmed all legit


----------



## big_pete

Bighulkbaby88 said:


> Was wondering if anybody has used puritysourcelabs at Euro pharmacies looking for reviews and feedback



There shits bunk I got burned for 250$ by PSL about a year ago


----------



## Texan69

I’ve used them about 4 years ago, their diff is real based on bloods but really underdosed and m yes I also got a minor abscess from their test. Their test at the time for sure was real but like I said underdosed, their NPP as well. Any of their orals were complete bunk or so under dosed it was pointless 
prettt sure purity source labs is a favorite over at ology haha. Think they are international. I prefer local and domestic


----------



## Spongy

Texan69 said:


> I’ve used them about 4 years ago, their diff is real based on bloods but really underdosed and m yes I also got a minor abscess from their test. Their test at the time for sure was real but like I said underdosed, their NPP as well. Any of their orals were complete bunk or so under dosed it was pointless
> prettt sure purity source labs is a favorite over at ology haha. Think they are international. I prefer local and domestic



Hey Texan, your post here is worth it's own thread.  When you get a chance, if you dont mind, start a thread with a synopsis of your experience.  Definitely something that needs to be out there.  especially the abscess issue!  People need to know this!


----------



## Aryan83

Purity source labs is legit​They're legit....I heard negative reviews after I placed order, so I was a little worried. 2 weeks later I got my order and I'm about to start with some orals.


----------



## ImaBeast

They've been outed recently for bunk gear. Proceed with caution
Oh, and tried covering it up. Good luck


----------



## biotinylated

First order my well-known product had a mix of different pill sizes and colors in the packet, extremely risky and poor quality control and unusable product that they refused to send again. Second order got seized and they refused to give a refund so I lost all my product and my money. Apart from the fact that they sell poor quality gear, mail delivery is well aware of these guys and will seize the package, not worth the risk and they do not value their customers at all.


----------



## Realknighthawk

Edit: wow dead thread bump, I wasn't expecting the OP posted this in 2018, either way I'll leave my experience up for others to read about 

Just to give an opposite experience from the above posters

I recieved my first order from them 2 weeks ago, I ordered domestic so I received my product, quality wise everything looked good, I ordered all injectables, the eq I ordered crashed but that was an easy fix and so far everything seems to be working, I'm currently running their DHB, EQ and sustanon at 100/250/500 each, no issues with low T anymore and I am currently gaining size like crazy, pip isn't too bad either

I'm getting bloods done in 2 weeks to see how the quality is but just to preface this, I ordered from them not knowing about the selective scamming uncle z does and before I knew their gear could be bunk or under dosed, and do not take this as me recommending them, I panic ordered from them because my old source burnt me bad and gave me fake sustanon and only found out about their issues after I had already paid them and so far it seems like I might be one of the lucky ones who didn't get scammed completely

If you are going to order from them just know the risks you are taking on and if you do order, order domestic so you don't risk losing gear to customs


----------



## dragon1952

Realknighthawk said:


> \  .........and so far it seems like I might be one of the lucky ones who didn't get scammed completely



Well lets just say you got something in the mail which doesn't necessarily make you one of the lucky ones. I don't think their bad rep is based on not sending people anything at all (but I may be wrong about that), it's based on the legitimacy and/or quality and dosing of the product you do receive.


----------



## Realknighthawk

dragon1952 said:


> Well lets just say you got something in the mail which doesn't necessarily make you one of the lucky ones. I don't think their bad rep is based on not sending people anything at all (but I may be wrong about that), it's based on the legitimacy and/or quality and dosing of the product you do receive.



From what I gather it's selective scamming, so either getting no product or bunk product depends on how they are feeling from what I hear

The stuff I got worked this time but that might not be the case next time, again I'm not recommending them and I will be trying a new lab here after I finish my psl gear but to give some experience that isn't completely negative


----------



## dragon1952

Realknighthawk said:


> From what I gather it's selective scamming, so either getting no product or bunk product depends on how they are feeling from what I hear



Well it can also mean sending legitimately dosed gear to some and under dosed gear to others. Either way I hope you make out.


----------



## Realknighthawk

dragon1952 said:


> Well it can also mean sending legitimately dosed gear to some and under dosed gear to others. Either way I hope you make out.



Thank you, same here
This is my first order from them and it is gonna be my last, too many people have been burnt by psl for me to keep risking ordering from them and after having been burnt myself from my old source I don't want to put myself into a situation where I have low T again.


----------



## Estaban02

So what do u think


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Shit UGL. Order elsewhere. The large number of bad reviews available on forums should be an immediate red flag for anyone even considering placing an order.


----------



## mugzy

If you google purity source labs you can see where are only second to the PSL website and with plenty of feedback.


----------



## lifter6973

Thinking this is that glitch again where this shows mugz posted today but anywho now is as good time as ever to remind everyone out there and especially any newbies that PSL actually stands for Pure Shit Labs.
Stay far away from this shit UGL.  One of the worst choices you can make is sending funds to this shit lab.


----------



## mugzy

lifter6973 said:


> Thinking this is that glitch again where this shows mugz posted today but any who now is as good time as ever to remind everyone out there and especially any newbies that PSL actually stands for Pure Shit Labs.
> Stay far away from this shit UGL.  One of the worst choices you can make is sending funds to this shit lab.


I happened to be doing some research today on our site ranking. This was me sharing some info


----------



## lifter6973

mugzy said:


> I happened to be doing some research today on our site ranking. This was me sharing some info


Ah, ok.  I googled and you are absolutely correct. That is outstanding.


----------



## biggerben692000

Any company owned by Uncle Z has my backing.  Lol..the original Selective Scammer with "Working Replicas" dressed up as counterfeit products....or is it the other way around?


----------



## medulla oblongata

I used PSL about 8 years ago and the testosterone was under dosed by more than 50% from what I remember. PSL can come off very professional but they are just owned by Uncle Z in the messages they even fucked up a few times and said uncle z. PSL really fucked up my first big cycle, because when I switched to a different company that had legit testosterone the dosages I took were way higher then what I would have taken if I knew PSL was under dosed so much.


----------



## lifter6973

medulla oblongata said:


> I used PSL about 8 years ago and the testosterone was under dosed by more than 50% from what I remember. PSL can come off very professional but they are just owned by Uncle Z in the messages they even fucked up a few times and said uncle z. PSL really fucked up my first big cycle, because when I switched to a different company that had legit testosterone the dosages I took were way higher then what I would have taken if I knew PSL was under dosed so much.


Z/PSL fucking sucks and they have scumbag reps that are moderators on forums and they all go around sucking each other off and banning people that speak ill of of their shit gear. Probably the two biggest pieces of shit are Vision and HFO3.  They are both pure scum.


----------

